# Expected Availability? Vaporesso Aurora & Voopoo Maat?



## StompieZA (30/4/19)

Hozit guys,

Any vendors that have an estimated date when they will start stocking the Aurora Play Kit and the pod coils as well as the Voopoo Maat Tank and the Coils.

I really need some new pods and coils for both

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/5/19)

Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/5/19)

Vaperite has the Aurora and pods. https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vaporesso-aurora-play-kit/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

